# new here please don't crucify me I'm an amature needing some help



## for days out (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello All,

I've been smoking for about 1-2 yrs.  I currently use a char broil the one with the fire box off to the side and the stack at the other end.  I had a brinkman but couldn't control the fire all that well.  when I got the char broil it was fine but the past 3-4 times the meat or chicken has a metal taste almost like too much cumin.  I've swapped out wood and charcoal thinking it was the fuel.  Still has a funky taste. tried changing the rubs too.  Possible grill metal break down or am I just fkng something up?

any help would be appreciated

Thanks

Erik


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 19, 2013)

Welcome to SMF. I would suspect you have a creosote build up in there. I would pressure wash the inside then light a fire to dry it out then re-season it


----------



## seenred (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello Erik and welcome aboard!  I'm with Piney on this one...sounds like creosote buildup.  Is there  a black, tar-like substance coating the inner surface of your cook chamber?  Follow Piney's advice and you should be back in business.

Red


----------



## for days out (Nov 20, 2013)

Alright thanks I'll give it a try


----------



## gary s (Nov 20, 2013)

[h1]*






	

		
			
		

		
	
Hello and welcome from East Texas. This is a great site, lots of information and great people that are willing to throw in their two cents worth on about anything  ........  *[/h1][h1]*   Erik, good morning post  pictures of your smoker inside, firebox, etc. Without seeing it hard to say, But I probably agree with Piney and Red probably creosote build up. This could come from a couple of things, wood not seasoned, cooking with damper on smoke stack partially closed. Unless you are cooking several times a week there should not be that much build up in that short of time.*[/h1][h1]  [/h1][h1]*Gary*[/h1]


----------



## Dutch (Nov 20, 2013)

Welcome to SMF Eric. Remember that you want a thin blue/gray smoke coming from the stack. It's the billowing white cloud of smoke that causes the creosote buildup.

Enjoy the Smoke!


----------



## themule69 (Nov 20, 2013)

Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions Post it
and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is because their
are so many different ways to make great Q We all have our own taste.

If after you resason it. You still have that taste. Cook smoething with out any rub or sauce.

If you still have the tast it is the smoker. If it goes away then it is the rub.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## for days out (Nov 20, 2013)

white smoke.jpg



__ for days out
__ Nov 20, 2013






I think you guys all nailed it.  I am guilty of trying to use too much smoke.  I would close the exhaust stack to try and get more flavor in the meat, a lot of white smoke,  oops.  I didn't realize what it was doing.  Crap I wasted so much meat trying different things.

I appreciate everyone's knowledge and willingness to help.  Gonna give it a try this weekend.

Thanks again,  Love this forum

Erik


----------



## venture (Nov 20, 2013)

Not a problem?

Lots of new folks think lots of smoke is a good thing.

Just the opposite is true.  Light blue or even invisible smoke brings the sweet smoked taste to a good cut of meat.

Not your smoker?  But still your type of smoker!

Some good ideas here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/58778/char-griller-smokin-pro-with-firebox-mods

I don't recommend every mod in this very lengthy thread!  But you could get some good ideas from it.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## for days out (Dec 1, 2013)

Just had a chance to give it a try.  After soaking the smoker in easy off oven cleaner overnight then scrubbing it WOW we have a smoker again.  Smoked Chicken thighs, so if they sucked no great $$ loss.  They came out perfect no shitty metal taste just pure smoke.  I REALLY appreciate the heads up I was about to throw the smoker away.  BTW  try red robin seasoning on chicken friggin awesome!

~Erik


----------



## derrickhand300 (Mar 27, 2014)

FOR DAYS OUT said:


> white smoke.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the same little smoker- you really need to let the charcoal burn down to gray (if using charcoal with the wood) also you need to let the wood burn down some especially if it's a little green- I would get a bed of white hit charcoal in it then add wood chunks one at a time as needed- that small a cooker is not very forgiving - just my 2 cents


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 31, 2014)

Welcome, we are here to help !  Sounds like you have some great advise so far... Thumbs Up


----------



## dtj16 (Jul 31, 2014)

Looking for advice from you fellow expert smokers, just finished my new TMLE. Sealed every gap/ connection/ bolt etc w/ Rutland 500 sealant. Bought a rope stove gasket for the lid and firebox, ran out 3/4 way around the lid. Still need to make my charcoal box, get tuning plates, and extend the stack down to grate level from what I've learned from the experts here. Anyone have tips on building a charcoal box? Anybody recommend outing gasket in the firebox as well? Hoping to cure it tomorrow, and do my first smoke Saturday. Thx all!












image.jpg



__ dtj16
__ Jul 31, 2014


----------



## dtj16 (Jul 31, 2014)

image.jpg



__ dtj16
__ Jul 31, 2014


----------



## zardrel (Aug 17, 2014)

FOR DAYS OUT said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I've been smoking for about 1-2 yrs.  I currently use a char broil the one with the fire box off to the side and the stack at the other end.  I had a brinkman but couldn't control the fire all that well.  when I got the char broil it was fine but the past 3-4 times the meat or chicken has a metal taste almost like too much cumin.  I've swapped out wood and charcoal thinking it was the fuel.  Still has a funky taste. tried changing the rubs too.  Possible grill metal break down or am I just fkng something up?
> 
> ...


okay, what u need to do is scrape off the creosote, i have the same smoker and u need to make  stick burner fire, lay two logs facing toward the cook chamber, then in between the logs, put 1 balled up peice of news paper with oil on it(cooking oil), then put small pencil sized sticks/twigs on there. light the fire, make sure the dampers are open, then have the cook chamber closed, to have a draw. once the draw is good and the two bigger logs are burning, add two more logs perpidicular to the ones that are facing forward. close the damper to halfway. now on to the cooking chamber, rub it down with either good ol bacon grease or peanut oil, the grates too, then let it season. now u have a new reseason pit, on to the cook, start the fire the same way, then, have the two logs, the only difference is that, to get a blue smoke, and 225 degrees, is that u close the damper to about a quarter past half closed, it keeps a nice low fire, but not a dirty fire, its for 225-250 degrees. thats all u have to do


----------



## zardrel (Aug 17, 2014)

u need to make  stick burner fire, lay two logs facing toward the cook chamber, then in between the logs, put 1 balled up peice of news paper with oil on it(cooking oil), then put small pencil sized sticks/twigs on there. light the fire, make sure the dampers are open, then have the cook chamber closed, to have a draw. once the draw is good and the two bigger logs are burning, add two more logs perpidicular to the ones that are facing forward. close the damper to halfway. now on to the cooking chamber, rub it down with either good ol bacon grease or peanut oil, the grates too, then let it season. now u have a new reseason pit, on to the cook, start the fire the same way, then, have the two logs, the only difference is that, to get a blue smoke, and 225 degrees, is that u close the damper to about a quarter past half closed, it keeps a nice low fire, but not a dirty fire, its for 225-250 degrees. thats all u have to do


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey Erik

Welcome to the Smoking  forum.   You’ll find great , friendly people here, all more than willing to answer any question you may have.  Just ask and you’ll get about 10 different answers—all right.  LOL.   Don’t forget to post qviews.

Gary


----------

